# How do you experience your Si?



## spiderman (May 24, 2017)

A question for SJs (or just Si users in general), how do you experience your Si? Do you relate to the general description of Introverted Sensing and how would you personally describe the way you use it?


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

- Taking in things from the past to understand the present
- Nostalgia 
- Being able to compare something to another thing I've experienced once before


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

OK, we have to remember I'm not Si-dominant, but I have it and I may as well answer:

I remember *everything*. OK, not things I'm supposed to do for work :wink: but I can tell you what I was wearing on numerous days, I can hear a song and remember things that happened when that song was playing, and I can even feel what I did when I had that experience and that song was playing (i.e., "oh, this song was playing when I got this piece of bad news" and then I feel sad all over again). 

I like tradition and I like starting things that I think will become traditions (i.e., some of my office parties like "Christmas in August" and "Employee Appreciation Day").

I can definitely use things that have happened before to make sense of what's happening now - it's actually useful at work on the legal side of my job because I can take a description of a transaction and say, "ok, it's a little like contract x and a little like contract y" and slam x and y together to draft the new contract.


----------



## Kaden (Jan 18, 2017)

Nostalgia, clear memories, good at comparing things (such as: I can tell if someone's acting different, or if a room's arrangement is different, unless I haven't seen them in a year+), and creating strong links of tangible objects to memories or certain emotions.


----------



## DrMind (Aug 3, 2015)

Something my friend pointed out to me the other day - I'm somehow really good at remembering faces. Like if I've met you even once and there was something even just minor, but still somewhat substantial about our meeting I'll remember you. If I see you again years later, I might not immediately remember who you are but eventually I will.

But I'm crap at remembering names. :laughing:


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

I have ADHD so my memory is absolutely awful, but--

I often relate things to past childhood experiences. My boyfriend is an ISTJ so we're both Si-dominant and many times our conversations revolve around things that have happened to us or others in the past. It's so nice to be able to do and it's one of the reasons he's my best friend. <3

I'm also extremely nostalgic, and his memory is incredible.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Taileile said:


> I have ADHD so my memory is absolutely awful, but--
> 
> I often relate things to past childhood experiences. My boyfriend is an ISTJ so we're both Si-dominant and many times our conversations revolve around things that have happened to us or others in the past. It's so nice to be able to do and it's one of the reasons he's my best friend. <3
> 
> I'm also extremely nostalgic, and his memory is incredible.


Oh gosh...me and one of my friends who was an ISTJ used to do the same thing...start talking about something that happened in the past and get each other's take on it and all.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

By the way, my Si is killing me this week - I can't stop thinking of things I don't want to think about and remembering way too much and I can't seem to cheer myself up no matter what I do. :crying:


----------



## Sherwood Forest (May 25, 2016)

Happy29 said:


> By the way, my Si is killing me this week - I can't stop thinking of things I don't want to think about and remembering way too much and I can't seem to cheer myself up no matter what I do. :crying:


When in doubt, I always read a book. Submerging yourself in another world takes the mind off whatever is bothering you at the moment, and also gives some respite. Doing something physical can help too, as long as your energy is being focused elsewhere. These almost always help me.


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

I am Te Dominant. I am ESTJ. but let's see. I use it for benchmarking and comparing a lot. I Remember how you did it last time Vs. how you did it this time. Are you doing better?I tend to compare different things to history or how it was to how it is now, or could be. I do it for my essay writing critiquing myself and my groups. How is this group compared to others I have ran? Is it better or worse?How can I make it better?Comparing people to norms and past socially appropriate.


----------

